# Weaning Question



## Danielleee (Mar 28, 2014)

While everyone is having brand new precious babies (which i am super jealous of) I am weaning lol. I'm just wondering how long you usually leave the babies separated like when do you personally let them go back in with the entire heard including their moms. I'm sure I'll get different answers but thats what I want! Thanks in advance!


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2014)

As long as it takes for the foal not to try to go back to nursing mom. For some that's only a few weeks to a couple months (usually the really independent type), for others several months.


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2014)

Usually, I wean with a partner, and they're quite happy to be in a small pasture just to play together. If I take them back to main herd, and I see them head for their mommas, momma usually will walk away and not let baby nurse. So, generally about a month to 6 weeks.


----------

